# Call for Writers in "Gaming, Models and Re-Enactment" sub-forum



## PMS (5 Aug 2008)

Greetings all,

This is just a quick note that we made a post, recruiting writers, in the "Gaming, Models and Re-Enactment" sub-forum. The call for writers is of interest to military history enthusiasts, not just gamers. (We asked Mr Bobbitt for his permission first and he said "yes.")

You can find the post here:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/78678.0.html


All for now,


----------

